# Transfert d un logiciel telecharge sur Mac fixe



## koulibiac (1 Janvier 2014)

J aimerai installer sur mon ipad le logiciel que j ai telecharge sur mon Mac fixe
Est ce possible , si oui comment 
Merci d avance
Koulibiac


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (2 Janvier 2014)

Absoluement pas possible... Les applis ios ne s'installent qu'à partir de l'app store...


----------



## koulibiac (2 Janvier 2014)

est ce que je peux l installer sur mon mac portable sans repayer?


----------



## pascalformac (2 Janvier 2014)

tu mélanges choucroute  et glace à la fraise là

ipad c'est un type de  systeme ( de type  *i*OS)

mac un autre (  de type OS X)
--
voilà
terminé


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (2 Janvier 2014)

Après il peut y avoir une version iPad ET une version mac.
A voir sur le store...


----------



## pascalformac (2 Janvier 2014)

et aussi, quand on a acheté l'un , un prix preferentiel sur l'autre

c'est selon le choix de stratégie commerciale du développeur
Pas de règle précise


----------

